# I'm just not a dog person



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Last night we went to a party, and I took MiMi as she is always welcome at this friend's house. So, MiMi loves people, and she was so happy. She ran up to this woman (I had not met before) and jumped on the seat next to her. This woman moved aside as if a skunk had just sat next to her:w00t:. 

I grabbed MiMi and the person said, "I'm just not a dog person."

Can you imagine having a beautiful, clean, sweet smelling and soft little angel come up to greet you and you recoil in disgust? At the time I just didn't like her. In my head I found fault with everything about her. (She was an artsy-fartsy type) Now, that I see things more clearly I feel truly sorry for her. Her sister was the same, but not as open in her dislike of animals. They probably never had a pet as children.

We Malt moms are so fortunate.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I try not to let the anti dog people bother me, BUT IT DOES!!!! I can't help it!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, I can not even imagine...how sad and boring would life be without animals in it.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

I'm not a cat person, so I understand where the woman is coming from. Some people are not dog lovers. I can respect that and never judge/condemn anyone for that.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh precious MiMi :wub: I can't imagine MiMi scaring and/or disgusting someone 0.o But I know we can't be alike in everything; some people are different.


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

Aw, don't let it get you down. Some people just don't like dogs - any dogs. Some people don't like children, either, and parents get all up in arms because their Precious isn't being fawned over. It doesn't make the person a bad or mean person - to each his own.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

You almost have to feel sorry for people like that. They have no idea about the love and devotion they are missing out on. They don't know what its like to never be judged, no matter what you do. They don't know what its like to come home and have someone so happy to see you, or to have that warm furry little body pressed up against you as close as they can possibly get while you're sitting on the couch. They don't know what it feels like to have your heart just melt when those eyes look at you with such adoration. They don't know what they're missing!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, I got over it...it took a little while, but eventually we found a common interest and got into a lively conversation. SHOES, yep shoes. I know a lot of people who don't like dogs, I accept it, but I do not understand it.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

That would have hurt my feelings for sure. Shoot, if Mimi came to greet me, she would find herself covered in smooches and sickening baby talk!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Perhaps you could have replied, "you have my sympathies." Well, if she likes shoes, I guess she does have at least one redeeming quality.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You are right on Sylie---"we malt moms are so fortunate!" 
I lead a relatively happy life, but can't imagine my life w/out a malt. Generally speaking lots of Greeks are afraid of ALL dogs, or think they are dirty/diseased--and a lot of the street dogs are, so that is not alien thinking. Mostly children here try & kick my dogs---where do you think they learned to do that?
I was blessed to grow up in a poor family w/lots of wonderful dogs---so I thought we were rich!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

chrisnjenn said:


> I'm not a cat person, so I understand where the woman is coming from. Some people are not dog lovers. I can respect that and never judge/condemn anyone for that.


I am not a cat person either, but would never act like this person did. As long as the cat does not live in my house I am ok with them. My sister's cat would come and sleep on top of my chest.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> Perhaps you could have replied, "you have my sympathies." Well, if she likes shoes, I guess she does have at least one redeeming quality.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
:aktion033::aktion033:
:goodpost::good post - perfect:good post - perfect


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> I am not a cat person either, but would never act like this person did. As long as the cat does not live in my house I am ok with them. My sister's cat would come and sleep on top of my chest.


What did that person do that was so horrible? She moved away and told the owner she wasn't a dog person. Big deal.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Oh, I got over it...it took a little while, but eventually we found a common interest and got into a lively conversation. SHOES, yep shoes. I know a lot of people who don't like dogs, I accept it, but I do not understand it.


Try snuggling on the couch at night with.............a shoe!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've had people act like that too.. sad.

I'm not a cat person, but when someone dumped three kittens on us ,many years ago, we kept them and cared for them. We have one left... I play with him and give him ear scratches.. he's still family.

I'm not a cat person, as in actively going out and buying a kitten or cat,but I'd never recoil in disgust at someone elses cat. If a cat comes into my life, they stay, I guess I figure there's a reason they found me ,so I owe them. I do have to be careful,one scratch and my arm swells up like Popeye!

I just prefer dogs...

I'm artsy fartsy and I love fluffers,,even if they sniff, snort, lick or get fuzzies on me,so I wear "wash and wear" cotton!

I can't imagine waking up in the morning and having fluffers looking back at me...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

chrisnjenn said:


> What did that person do that was so horrible? She moved away and told the owner she wasn't a dog person. Big deal.


You had to have seen it...she acted as if the dog was the most disgusting, filthy, flea ridden beast. That's what she did wrong. I snatched MiMi away instantly, it's not as if the dog was licking her face.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> try snuggling on the couch at night with.............a shoe!


lol!!!!!

I should add that as a kid I did that just that  . I'd stay at Grandma and PaPa's house overnight and sleep on their sofa. I was missing home (and my Dad) so much that I needed something from home to get me through the night....yep, my shoe! LOL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> I've had people act like that too.. sad.
> 
> I'm not a cat person, but when someone dumped three kittens on us ,many years ago, we kept them and cared for them. We have one left... I play with him and give him ear scratches.. he's still family.
> 
> ...


Michelle, from what I know of you you are an "artistic" person...NOT "artsy farsty", big dif.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> You are right on Sylie---"we malt moms are so fortunate!"
> I lead a relatively happy life, but can't imagine my life w/out a malt. Generally speaking lots of Greeks are afraid of ALL dogs, or think they are dirty/diseased--and a lot of the street dogs are, so that is not alien thinking. Mostly children here try & kick my dogs---where do you think they learned to do that?
> I was blessed to grow up in a poor family w/lots of wonderful dogs---so I thought we were rich!



My family is like that too, very suspicious and superstitious about dogs. Must be a gypsy-phobia thing since many gypsies have dogs... I heard my relatives make derrogatory comments about dogs and gypsies.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I dated a guy who wasn't a "dog person"..... lasted all of a week LOL

Sigh.... it did open my eyes tho, like you said: He never had pets growing up. So he had no idea why my dog was so important. He just didn't get the same joy out of it...which is sad.

People with pets live longer...


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

Sylie said:


> This woman moved aside as if a skunk had just sat next to her:w00t:.


Somewhere out there is a skunk owner feeling sorry for you because you just don't understand what it's like to love a skunk.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

newlywedat50 said:


> Somewhere out there is a skunk owner feeling sorry for you because you just don't understand what it's like to love a skunk.


Huh? We both know that pet skunks have the scent glads removed and then they are cute little guys. I would love to meet a pet skunk. But, I to steer clear of the wild ones...it's only polite.:innocent:


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

It was just a little joke, sorry. FTR, I think it's cool that you were able to get to know this person a little more and realized that just because she wasn't a "dog person" didn't make her a bad person or a pitiable person. 

I know and love many people who aren't "dog people" or "cat people" or "kid people" or whatever and honestly, I think it's kind of arrogant for people to feel sorry for them or think that they are missing some crucial part of empathy or something. Just like I would think it would be arrogant of them to think there's something wrong with us for loving our little dogs. To each her own.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

newlywedat50 said:


> It was just a little joke, sorry. FTR, I think it's cool that you were able to get to know this person a little more and realized that just because she wasn't a "dog person" didn't make her a bad person or a pitiable person.
> 
> I know and love many people who aren't "dog people" or "cat people" or "kid people" or whatever and honestly, I think it's kind of arrogant for people to feel sorry for them or think that they are missing some crucial part of empathy or something. Just like I would think it would be arrogant of them to think there's something wrong with us for loving our little dogs. To each her own.


:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


Furbabies mom said:


> I try not to let the anti dog people bother me, BUT IT DOES!!!! I can't help it!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Good thing MiMi didn't come all barreling up and jump on the couch next to me!! Good for you I mean, cuz if MiMi did that to me, I'd stuff her under my shirt and you'd never see her again. She'd live with me and Dusty and Jasper and they could chase the cat-hole all day. She'd miss her mommy so bad, we'd bring her back though, cuz nobody wants a sad MiMi. I would request visitation though.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I can easily understand that some people just don't want a dog next to them. I feel the exact same way about cats. I absolutely HATE cats. I think they are dirty, boring, too independent, and pointless for pets.  Yep. It's true, I really feel that way. I don't want anyone's cat to touch me, nor do I want anyone's cat (or dog for that matter) in my yard. lol

So, I don't mind if someone isn't a dog person. Our Maltese are way cleaner than probably any other dog breed, but I can still understand.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

newlywedat50 said:


> Somewhere out there is a skunk owner feeling sorry for you because you just don't understand what it's like to love a skunk.



Hey don't knock skunks ... we've had three as pets in the past!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm fairly tolerant of people who don't like cats or dogs (I am a dog person; not that much of a cat person but I see their beauty and would never recoil). People do have different points of reference about everything and if they were exposed to something good during their life and it was a good experience they're more accepting. If kids have parents who don't expose them to love, empathy, knowledge, an array of people of diversity, pets, etc. they often are limited in being able to understand all that life, people and experiences have to offer. I was lucky enough to grow up with dogs, cats, horses, fish and the whole city of New York so I credit that for the good things in my life and being able to appreciate them. :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Good thing MiMi didn't come all barreling up and jump on the couch next to me!! Good for you I mean, cuz if MiMi did that to me, I'd stuff her under my shirt and you'd never see her again. She'd live with me and Dusty and Jasper and they could chase the cat-hole all day. She'd miss her mommy so bad, we'd bring her back though, cuz nobody wants a sad MiMi. I would request visitation though.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Try snuggling on the couch at night with.............a shoe!


Ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sylie said:


> We both know that pet skunks have the scent glads removed and then they are cute little guys. I would love to meet a pet skunk.


Are there pet skunks? I didn't know that. gotta love learning new stuff in a daily bases , so thanks for sharing Sylvia :thumbsup:

Being a big time animal lover, I love all pets in general. Some I love more than others. 

There are specific ones, I can't imagine myself keeping. I can never see myself with a pet snake. Wild or pets. I don't know. There is something about snakes that spooks me...even if I tried to love them, I'll fail I am sure :blink: It's just who I am. I am not trying to offend any snake lover out there or get annoyed for their love to snakes. It doesn't bother me that some people love them (I think it is great really, having someone who loves them  ). Just like I mentioned in my other "fish" thread, to each his/her own preference. Diversity is good.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

summergirl73 said:


> lol!!!!!
> 
> I should add that as a kid i did that just that  . I'd stay at grandma and papa's house overnight and sleep on their sofa. I was missing home (and my dad) so much that i needed something from home to get me through the night....yep, my shoe! Lol


ahahahaha!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I did not have dogs or cats growing up at all, but I LOVE dogs :wub2: I strongly dislike cats though- unless it acted more like a dog! hahaha... I would never act disgusted though in front of the human though because I think it is rude to do so. I think it goes both ways- "non-dog" people should respect those who treat dogs as family members and dog-lovers should treat "non-dog" people with respect that they lead a different life. Life is so fulfilling in many different ways... to one person that may include having pet(s) as family, to another it may be traveling around the world, to another missionary work, etc... In any case, there is no need to act disgusted. 

Sylvia, I agree with Laura-- if MiMi were to greet me.... she'd certainly be dog-napped!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Just like Marisa, I never had a dog growing up but LOVE all dogs! I love all animals and I do feel bad for people who haven't opened up their heart to an animal. It is the most rewarding feeling. My mom isn't really an animal person but she loves my three kids and I don't think she would have said that MiMi. She would have said "Oh look it's an Opey dog!! What a cutie!" Everyone is different I suppose. It probably would have bothered me too. :blush:

I'm with Laura, if MiMi came and jumped up next to me, I would be stuffing her in my bag and making a run for it!! :innocent:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Try snuggling on the couch at night with.............a shoe!


:smrofl::smrofl:



newlywedat50 said:


> Somewhere out there is a skunk owner feeling sorry for you because you just don't understand what it's like to love a skunk.


:smrofl::smrofl:



LuvMyBoys said:


> Good thing MiMi didn't come all barreling up and jump on the couch next to me!! Good for you I mean, cuz if MiMi did that to me, I'd stuff her under my shirt and you'd never see her again. She'd live with me and Dusty and Jasper and they could chase the cat-hole all day. She'd miss her mommy so bad, we'd bring her back though, cuz nobody wants a sad MiMi. I would request visitation though.


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That lady doesn't know what she is missing! Too bad for her..and who could resist Mimi anyway?!:tender::tender


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

chrisnjenn said:


> I'm not a cat person, so I understand where the woman is coming from. Some people are not dog lovers. I can respect that and never judge/condemn anyone for that.


It must be nice to not be judgmental. I, personally, judge everyone in my life based on how much they respect my relationship with my dog. "Love me, love my dog" is my motto B)


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> It must be nice to not be judgmental. I, personally, judge everyone in my life based on how much they respect my relationship with my dog. "Love me, love my dog" is my motto B)


I haven't walked a mile in their shoes, so I choose to give people the benefit of the doubt. It is very nice to live that way. Thanks!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

My new motto in life (stolen from Real Housewives of NY :blush is "Say what you mean, just don't say it mean:thumbsup:!" 

You might not be a 'whatever' person, but there is no reason to go into hysterics or act dramatically (move over with your hand to your heart-"oh a little white dog, whatever will I do???") when you encounter a 'whatever', IMHO. Be nice, think about others, go on with your life and don't leave hurt feelings behind you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I had the same experience last week in VA. We went to my DH family reunion and I asked the hostess ahead of time if we could bring Ben. I kept him in his stroller completely zipped up while we were indoors but I still got a lot of looks of disgust and a few comments about having a spoiled dog that has to go everywhere with us. He never made a peep and was good as gold, but some people just don't understand the love we have for our fluffs... It's their loss.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

People have hurt my feelings once in a while about my dogs. I used to feel sorry for people who didn't like dogs, but guess I shouldn't.....

I do feel sorry for people who don't have anyone...spouse, children, siblings....and sadly I know a few. They don't know the joy we know. And they get grumpy easily and don't have patience....:blink:

Dogs bring me so much more joy than anything else in life.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

The A Team said:


> People have hurt my feelings once in a while about my dogs. I used to feel sorry for people who didn't like dogs, but guess I shouldn't.....
> 
> I do feel sorry for people who don't have anyone...spouse, children, siblings....and sadly I know a few. They don't know the joy we know. And they get grumpy easily and don't have patience....:blink:
> 
> Dogs bring me so much more joy than anything else in life.


I agree 100%


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Dogs bring me so much more joy than anything else in life.


Me, too....absolutely!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> It must be nice to not be judgmental. I, personally, judge everyone in my life based on how much they respect my relationship with my dog. "Love me, love my dog" is my motto B)


Love your motto!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my sil has never touched my girls:angry: she also says she's not a dog person. I feel sorry for people who don't open their hearts to animals, they are missing sooooooo much love


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

We have to respect that different people like and dislike different things. I am never offended if someone doesn't want anything to do with Milo and I don't let him go up to people unless I know they won't mind.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I can kind of understand someone not being a dog person, but do little white fluffs really count as part of that category? hehe. I know some people are really funny about germs and cleanliness, so I can see that, and maybe she's had some experiences with some smelly or lickey dogs. I'm not a fan of all that either, especially if I'm dressed up or eating. But I can understand why it upset you, too Sylie. Mimi doesn't really go in the "dog" category. There are "dogs" and then there are "fluffs". I am also one who would have been tempted to stuff Mimi in my bag and disappear!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

TLR said:


> I had the same experience last week in VA. We went to my DH family reunion and I asked the hostess ahead of time if we could bring Ben. I kept him in his stroller completely zipped up while we were indoors but I still got a lot of looks of disgust and a few comments about having a spoiled dog that has to go everywhere with us. He never made a peep and was good as gold, but some people just don't understand the love we have for our fluffs... It's their loss.


See, honestly there is no need for people to be rude like that, none at all. It's just down right disrespectful. If I don't like a creature, or a person, I do not throw out rude comments, I do not snear in disgust, I am polite, and I do my best to stay away from the object of my dislike. 

Too many people don't have any class anymore, at all.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

People are like this about dogs, cats, and kids. I don't neccesarily like cats... they shed too much and make me itch, but I've had my feelings hurt over my dogs and my kids. I feel like I have very well behaved dogs and kids, but some people are just thoughtless. She didn't have to let the dog sit in her lap, but would a pat on the head have killed her?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Think about how snake people feel! I bet they get that kind of reaction a lot when they're out with their pet!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is really impossible to figure out what makes a person react to something---usually it is a fear---both logical & illogical---both are REAL fears. Maybe our reactions of hurt or dislike, when they express their fears reinforces that fear in a negative way. 
This is a good discussion and is causing me to think more about my reactions when someone exhibits disdain for something I value. I want to consciously think about a good and helpful reply before the situation presents itself again. Thanks Sylie!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This thread reminds me of the time a dear , long time friend came back to our area with her two children for a visit with her parents. I went there for lunch and a visit.

her little boy, about 5-6 years old asked me if I'd like to see his pets ( and gave their names...not what they are) . Of course I said I'd love to! When he left the room I asked my friend what they were... she said "gerbils'.... OH OH!!.... Now you have to understand I have a serious, big-time! phobia about mice!!! ... and to me these look like mice/rats!! LOL I warned my friend of my 'issues' with mice. 

So the little guy comes back with his little 'critters' in their cage and I did oooh and ahh over them ( all the while my body is almost into panic -attack" LOL ) He then asked me if I'd like to HOLD one!!! ...EEEEKKK! . Thankfully his mom quickly intervened and said "no" that it was time for them to go back to their 'room' because we were going to have dessert. . ...WHEW!!! LOL 
I wouldn't have wanted to alarm him or hurt his feelings for anything...and was able to cope as long as they were caged... BUT!.. loose and hold...nope couldn't do it!! I'd have a reaction I'd have no control over. 

So I can understand some having an 'problem' with one sort of pet or another if it is phobic-based. However in such cases, one does not need to be rude.... but simply explain their problem and I think most pet owners would understand.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So this really has me thinking. I have a friend who doesn't like dogs but claims that "some are ok". Never mind the fact that she just got her 3rd puppy in like a year (the previous ones were given away because the had "issues" NOT). Anyway, we were supposed to be headed to their house this coming weekend to celebrate one of her kids b-days. They live 2 hours away. I suggested that maybe I could bring Bella and their newest puppy and Belle could play in the yard during the party. The answer? Complete silence ~ no invitation for Bella. My response? I'm not going to the party! I think driving 2 hours for a kids b-day party is silly to begin with and Bella's never been at home for 7 hours by herself. If my white fluff isn't good enough to play with your newest puppy, your kiddos not good enough for me to drive 2 hours. So there! LOL  . Maybe even people who say they are "dog people" just don't get it either?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylvia, my mother dislikes ALL animals. I find this very odd since she grew up on a farm. Now that's a real shame as I have very little in common with her.. this is just my opinion, but if someone doesn't like animals, how can they like other people? Animals teach us so much about life and ourselves, and they do so much for us in so many ways..I am not the most outgoing person, and my animals have helped me so much in my relationships with people..it's amazing..they truly are a gift from God..:wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> This thread reminds me of the time a dear , long time friend came back to our area with her two children for a visit with her parents. I went there for lunch and a visit.
> 
> her little boy, about 5-6 years old asked me if I'd like to see his pets ( and gave their names...not what they are) . Of course I said I'd love to! When he left the room I asked my friend what they were... she said "gerbils'.... OH OH!!.... Now you have to understand I have a serious, big-time! phobia about mice!!! ... and to me these look like mice/rats!! LOL I warned my friend of my 'issues' with mice.
> 
> ...


And you handled it with grace and class, you were very polite and honest-it's just a shame that more people don't try to aproach these situations in this way.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My parents had a couple of dogs, one they bought, one was dumped in a park because it was old and blind so we kept her.

Neither one really played with them,thy had them before they had kids...

I figure it was the 70's so you got married ,got a dog had a couple kids, whether you wanted them or not...
Come to think of it, they weren't into kids either really....

My cousin has had a couple dogs, the dog sleeps in it's kennel..ok. They never let the dog lick them, they have a viceral reaction if it does.... they never kiss their dog..

Not us, we kiss them,they kiss us and they sleep with us... we must be nuts.. nuts over dogs...

Al grew up on a farm ,dogs were animals, no better than pigs or cattle... Never had one in the house. They had hunting dogs and a stray cat that would hang out...

When Al an di got married we got a cocker spaniel,Al's mom always wanted one but Al's dad wouldn't spend the money for a dog that wasn't working,like a hunting dog....

Good thing since it would have been chained outside...
We got Buffy and she came with us to visit, things changed, they loved her, played with her, even let her on the furniture.... We got Amy, then Buffy died... and we traveled more. They agreed to puppysit Amy for a week. "Bring the carrier, we don't ant any dogs sleeping in our room..."

We got home,Amy only slept in the carrier one night... the rest of the time, she slept with them and had a squeeky named George...She totally won them over...

Sometimes a dog can win a "not a dog person" over to the dark side and sometimes they can't...

They miss Amy the most, they took a while to warm up to the Malts, maybe because they're barkier...


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

It's hard to believe that someone would not like our sweet malts :wub: but everyone has their likes and dislikes. Everyone is different. Although we might not all agree.. we have to respect each other. I think you did a great job of grabbing MiMi :thumbsup: She's the one missing out.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Think about how snake people feel! I bet they get that kind of reaction a lot when they're out with their pet!


Once I met a man with a huge yellow and white snake. I was fascinated. He let me touch him and I was just amazed. I had never touched a big snake (little garden snakes only) and was really surprise at how it felt...it felt smooth and cool and muscular.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

StevieB said:


> Think about how snake people feel! I bet they get that kind of reaction a lot when they're out with their pet!


Having a fear to snakes , I had zero encounter with a pet snake wandering the public with their owners (the sight is rare. No sight actually). I have friends of friends who have them as pets, and when I visit, a snake typically stays in his/her tank (not wandering around), I listen to their stories but that's about it. They know for a fact that I can jump out of my place with fear from a sight of one "an inch away / in other words , very close" to me. I do come across pet snakes in pet stores though and my reaction is, though fearful, without a word, I don't go close. I didn't figure out the reason behind that / why do they spook me despite the fact that I saw the very first snake (actually, it was a cobra species of a snake) in Singapore when I was around the age of 3. From the very first second I had my eyes on that Cobra @animal world, I cried my lungs out my mum said:HistericalSmiley:
For her and my dad's surprise, always have had a big love to animals at a very young age (animal world visit was purposely arranged by them for me), they learned that snakes terrify me :w00t: Go figure.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"I don't like spiders or snakes & that ain't what it takes. . . " logical or illogical fear---I grew up in East Texas w/rattlers, pigmy rattlers, black widows & brown recluse---no explanations necessary.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sylie said:


> Once I met a man with a huge yellow and white snake. I was fascinated. He let me touch him and I was just amazed. I had never touched a big snake (little garden snakes only) and was really surprise at how it felt...it felt smooth and cool and muscular.


 
/\
EEk snakes are 'right up there with mice to me'.... so THAT /\ 
'ain'ta gonna happen' either! :faint: LOL 

:hiding:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

The A Team said:


> People have hurt my feelings once in a while about my dogs. I used to feel sorry for people who didn't like dogs, but guess I shouldn't.....
> 
> I do feel sorry for people who don't have anyone...spouse, children, siblings....and sadly I know a few. They don't know the joy we know. And they get grumpy easily and don't have patience....:blink:
> 
> Dogs bring me so much more joy than anything else in life.


By that logic, you should feel most sorry for people who don't have dogs in their life  

Does anyone besides me love snakes? I would never have one because of their feeding requirements, but I think they're fascinating and I find some even cute!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok,, I don't have anything against snakes, but would not get one for a pet. I don't think that snakes should be pets. Like lizards. I draw a line somewhere. I like apes, but would never keep one as a pet. Tigers are sweet as long as they are pups. But they grow up. I love all animals, but there is a limit on which ones you can keep with you. Your environment is not made for them. And you have to be realistic about this even if you love them.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> /\
> EEk snakes are 'right up there with mice to me'.... so THAT /\
> 'ain'ta gonna happen' either! :faint: LOL
> 
> :hiding:


Hehe, :HistericalSmiley:I would never keep a mice as a pet, but I like them. Why are you afraid of a little mouse ? Just by the size she won't be able to do anything to you, on the contrary.


----------



## Haley28 (May 4, 2012)

I know what you mean. I took my sweet malt with me to Sonic one day, and when the lady brought my food to the car she backed up as far as she could from my window and I could barely reach her to get my food and hand her my money! I assume she was scared of him, but how anyone can be scared of such a cute little dog is beyond me! It's not like I had a huge scary looking dog on my lap it is a small maltese!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

MalteseJane said:


> Hehe, :HistericalSmiley:I would never keep a mice as a pet, but I like them. Why are you afraid of a little mouse ? Just by the size she won't be able to do anything to you, on the contrary.


My "head" knows they won't hurt me!.... my neurotic/phobic part of my brain says....... EEEEEKKKKK! ... I really don't know the 'why" behind it. I can sit on my patio and have chipmunks and squirrels run around right near me and doesn't bother me a bit!! .... I know!!.. it's that skinny, little tail!... that's it!!!:HistericalSmiley:..creeps me out!! maybe it reminds me of a snake!! :goof:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to admit that I don't have any phobias, so I am not entirely sympathetic...to be sympathetic you need to put yourself in that place. I am either blessed or cursed with being very logical. Most of us were indoctrinated with fear of certain animals, a fear based on lack of knowledge. But, if you are afraid, it is real. 

Spiders: Brown recluse are the most dangerous spiders we have in America. They are, as their name implies, reclusive. You never see a brown recluse. One needs to use common sense when digging through old wood piles. If you see any poisonous spider it is going to run away as fast as it's eight legs can carry it. If you see a spider....there is no danger...the only danger is a spider you threatened without knowing it was there.

Snakes. We all were indoctrinated at an early age to fear all snakes. Part of it is simply superstition. Now, Cobras are really dangerous. Finding a coral snake in your house has to be really scarey. But, hello, if you never even see a snake, but you are afraid of all snakes...you have been indoctrinated and would benefit by applying your rational intelligence.
I was taught to fear spiders, bees, rats, mice and snakes just as we all were.

So, I was on a vacation in the Grand Canyon. In a very busy place a rattlesnake had wondered on to a pathway. I could see that the poor critter was scared to death and struggling with all his might to escape to safety. Meanwhile, people who were in no danger at all were making noise and running about like maniacs. A snake a snake. Poor snake was totally vulnerable, but the people were in no danger at all.

On that same trip we had hiked down the canyon. I was exhausted on the way up. I was kind of leaning against the canyon wall for support. I saw a rattlesnake stretched out on a ledge to enjoy the sun. I was five inches away from touching him. By brain said: Rattlesnake! Danger. Ratttlesnake isn't coiled, NO danger. I looked at that beautiful creature that our loving creator had put on this earth, I saw how beautiful he was, how perfectly he fit into the environment, how only his fear could make him be a threat to me...and I walked on. That lovely animal posed no threat to me at all. Now if he had been coiled, I would have been very still, very scared and I would have had good reason to.
If we overcome the fears that were put on our heads by people...even loving parents, who did not understand animal behavior, I think we can see that our fears are unfounded. 

I just hope I never meet a cobra or a coral snake...never worry though, I would drown them in PEEE....


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

When I was younger I wasn't a cat person but when I got older I moved to a place that didn't allow dogs. In a way it was one of the best things that ever happened to me because after awhile of not having a pet I got two kittens. They were my best friends and I very quickly came to know how great cats can be. I love all animals and will help any animal that needs me. I've gone to an oil spill to do wild life rescue and worked with just about any animal that is native to the area of the spill. Canadian geese were the worst but I still enjoyed working with them. 

If my pets don't like you then you are not welcome in my home, its that simple. Every time one of my pets has disliked someone it wasn't long before that person screwed me over. The person either stole from me, lied to me or in some way messed up my life. I trust animals more than most people. 

People talk about unconditional love, pets give it.


----------

